# New sink drain leak



## Tyler1 (Jan 1, 2011)

I just installed a new granite sink and drain in my bathroom.  There is a bad leak under the sink coming from around the "gasket ampaque joint".  The one that came with the drain kit seemed almost too bit to fit in the sink drain hole so I bought another one with a little different pitch to try for a better seal.....no luck with it either.

Should I try using some sort of caulk or maybe "sand" down the bottom of the drain hole incase it isn't totaly smooth?

Any advice would greatly be appreciated


----------



## nealtw (Jan 1, 2011)

did you use plumbers puddy on the sink side?


----------



## Tyler1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey nealtw,
Yes, I used plumbers puddy on the sink side.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 2, 2011)

put vasolene on the gaskit and will tighten more. I had this on a porcilin sink last year.
It sounds simular, I would have tried anything at the time.


----------



## Tyler1 (Jan 3, 2011)

All I had around the house was "Bag Balm" and it worked like a charm.  
Thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## nealtw (Jan 4, 2011)

Sometimes we get lucky


----------



## Redwood (Jan 4, 2011)

Usually leaks of this nature are caused by water leaking down between the rubber mack washer and the threads on the drain where the nut tightens it. On lav sinks I coat the threads where the mack washer will land when tightened with teflon paste for a no leak installation.


----------

